

Homeless woman prosecuted for enrolling son in Conn. school - VladRussian
http://news.yahoo.com/s/yblog_thelookout/20110422/us_yblog_thelookout/homeless-woman-prosecuted-for-enrolling-son-in-conn-school

======
VladRussian
it is amazing to me on 2 points:

1\. what address should homeless person use? "Planet Earth"? Or the most
recent bridge s/he slept under?

2\. public education is guaranteed. Why it is a "theft" then? Did her son got
more of public education then he was entitled to? Does it mean there are
different levels/amounts of public education one is entitled to based on the
address one is registered at? "Address of registration" - reminds me about
Russia's key notion of "propiska". The "propiska" address determines
everything in Russia - school, medical clinic, jobs available....

------
mariuolo
I am flabbergasted.

